# lsd et exa avec Macbook Pro M1



## vinct (16 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je tente d'installer lsd et exa sur mon Macbook Pro M1 sans succès.
Homebrew est bien installé.

Je fais un :

brew install lsd
ou
brew install exa

j'ai un message qui me dit :

Error: Cannot install in Homebrew on ARM processor in Intel default prefix (/usr/local)!
Please create a new installation in /opt/homebrew using one of the
"Alternative Installs" from:








						Installation
					

Documentation for the missing package manager for macOS.




					docs.brew.sh
				



You can migrate your previously installed formula list with:
brew bundle dump


----------



## vinct (16 Septembre 2021)

J'ai essayé de suivre ça : https://stackoverflow.com/questions...-on-arm-processor-in-intel-default-prefix-usr



> Step1
> *$ brew bundle dump*
> Step2
> *$ /bin/bash -c "$(curl -fsSL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Homebrew/install/HEAD/install.sh)"*
> Step3 Edit file below





> *$ vi ~/.bashrc or vi ~/.zshrc*
> Edit below line in above file





> *export PATH=/opt/homebrew/bin:$PATH*



Même problème


----------



## vinct (16 Septembre 2021)

Résolu : 

Via le finder, dans le dossier “Utilitaires”, sur l’icone “Terminal”, clic droit “Lire les informations”. Cocher la case “Open using Rosetta” et relancer.


----------

